# jekyll island fishing



## bmorrisjr (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi all!

I am coming down th 16th-19th this month and am wanting to do some fishing. Every time I go to jekyll pier I get skunked and hung up on the bottom all day. I tried the bridge that has the large oyster bed just before you enter the island and had no luck. The guy next to me was catching sheephead and I could see them under the bridge but just no luck catching them. 

Any recomendations on good spots to fish in that area. I have hear about the north park on jekyll island but have never been their. I was hoping to catch some flounder or anything that will give a good fight and some good eating. Thanks!!


----------



## Patrick1 (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't have any advice for you, but I thought I'd throw in my plea for help as well. We go to Jekyll every year for the 4th of July and never catch a thing from the Jekyll or St. Simons pier for a week straight. We fish with live, cut bait, shrimp and squid, but not much seems to work. Maybe the water is just too hot. Of course you can always count on a 4" croaker or an OTF, but would really be great to know if there a secret we don't know about or if it's just a bad time of year for fishing off those piers. Also, if anyone knows any good spots to fish in the surrounding areas, I'd welcome those. - P


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Listen up, guys....*

Jekyll and St. Simons piers both produce fish....Here's the key!

Fish Jekyll on the incoming tide, and St. Simons on the outgoing.

At Jekyll, the tide rushes out so hard that an 8 oz. will not stay down, water gets dirty, NO fish.

You want to watch the tide at the last hour of the outgoing...You can physically SEE it putting the brakes on. Once it slows, fish all the way thru the next incoming tide with emphasis on the "slacks". The tide is much slowier on the way in, and you'll catch more fish.

Play St. Simons the opposite.

There you go...Good luck guys, and let us know how you do.


----------



## sharkfisher7 (Jun 6, 2006)

well as far as getting hung goes the right wing of the jekyll pier is bad about that if you REALLY want to fish that side dont use triangle sinkers they get hung easily.


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Railroader is Right(As Usual)*

Watch the tides and fish accordingly. We'll be down in August and have ALWAYS had a blast catching fish at Jekyll. Have had good luck at the pier with just cut bait (squid) and have caught some nice keepers! 

St. Andrews park is another good place to go if you want to catch some sharks. Best thing to do is park and then walk down to the beach and then head left.....keep going left until you look out and you can see, I believe it's the mast, of a wreck. We have always done well there catching sharks.

If all else fails try a charter. There are some great captains around Jekyll and St. Simons that won't disappoint you.

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## bmorrisjr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks all for the replies so far. I did book a short 4 hour party boat trip. They told me they fish near shore and catch whiting and shark. I would like to try for something else other than those two fish. Any other fish that can be targeted and found nearshore while fishing from the boat?? Thanks.

PS: Are ther any other species you can catch from St. Andrews beach other than sharks? Thanks!


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

We've caught flounder, redfish, trout, catfish, whiting all down at St. Andrews park.

As far as a party boat.....I'm not much for the party boats. We booked with a local from St. Simons and for 8 hours, offshore fishing, with 6 people it's only $100.00 per person. They have a bathroom on the boat and all you have to do is bring food and drinks and they supply everything else. I've just never enjoyed party boats.....too many people and not enough one on one with the workers on the boat.

Just my $.02 though.


----------



## bmorrisjr (Jun 5, 2006)

nctrader03,

You are right about the party boats. I have never been on one before just 6 man charters. I guess I was desperate because of the luck I have had in the past at jekyll.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You guys may hit it just right if this tropical storm will get on out of here....Fishin' is usually good right after a blow!!!

I'm thinking seriously of trying Jekyll tomorrow, rain or shine. One rod, a few packs of Gulps!, and a pocket full of jig heads. I'll leave the rest of the crap at home in case I have to hot foot it to the truck.......


----------



## bmorrisjr (Jun 5, 2006)

Railroader,

How do you fish with the Gulp! baits. do you rig them just like live bait or do you have to work it like an artifical?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fish 'em like a rubber worm for bass...cast...Tug-tug...wait...Tug-tug. Can also use a slow steady retrieve. Still learning to make 'em work, but that's the gist of it....


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

RR, 

What type of Gulp have you been using?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've tried the shrimp, and pogys. That's all so far. I hear the Sand Fleas and crabs are good, but I've not tried them yet.


----------



## darkskincowboy (Jun 13, 2006)

*croker*

railroad any croker hitting in pointlookout or choptank


----------



## darkskincowboy (Jun 13, 2006)

*looking for hard head*

I'm up here in maryland any hard head hitting


----------



## Patrick1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Getting all the tackle ready for the 4th. Thanks for all the ideas. Seems like even in a slack tide the fish are wary, but we usually fish from 6 to noon, no matter what the tide. Guess we'll have to adjust our schedule if serious about catching fish.


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

RR,

What size of hooks are you using with the Gulp? I picked up some shrimp today.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Jig heads...you'll need some 1/4 oz. for the creek, and 1/2's or 3/4's for the pier.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Patrick1 said:


> Getting all the tackle ready for the 4th. Thanks for all the ideas. Seems like even in a slack tide the fish are wary, but we usually fish from 6 to noon, no matter what the tide. Guess we'll have to adjust our schedule if serious about catching fish.


Right you are...if you wanna catch fish, fish the tide, NOT the clock.


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Jig heads...you'll need some 1/4 oz. for the creek, and 1/2's or 3/4's for the pier.


Which creek are you talking about? The one that runs down beside the road leading to the pier?

Never fished it before. What can you catch in there?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yep, that's Clam Creek...Flounder and the odd trout or red. Also a good spot to catch mud minnows I'm told, but I have only tried it once.


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Yep, that's Clam Creek...Flounder and the odd trout or red. Also a good spot to catch mud minnows I'm told, but I have only tried it once.


Do you fish down at the mouth where the creek runs in beside the pier or do you fish back up the creek?

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

nctrader03 said:


> Do you fish down at the mouth where the creek runs in beside the pier or do you fish back up the creek?
> 
> Thanks for the info!!


BOTH!!!


----------

